# oh no! ikea



## evan

I'm trying to install an ikea "lillangen" lavatory sink/vanity. The tailpiece assembly is too short AND appears to be metric. Too small for an 1 1/2 ext. tube, too large for an 1 1/4 ext. tube. any you guys ever run into this?


----------



## Tommy plumber

nope. Better MacGyver it.


----------



## NYC Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> nope. Better MacGyver it.


Yep. Bring some pro poxy.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Can you put a different pop up assembly on the lav. Did the pop up and tail piece come with the lav ??


----------



## Redwood

Tell them to return that crap and buy real fixtures...


----------



## Optimus Primer

evan said:


> I'm trying to install an ikea "lillangen" lavatory sink/vanity. The tailpiece assembly is too short AND appears to be metric. Too small for an 1 1/2 ext. tube, too large for an 1 1/4 ext. tube. any you guys ever run into this?


put an 1.5 st 90 pointing up with a santee with an aav on top. Or use a regular 90 which ever to get you where you need to be.


----------



## 504Plumber

evan said:


> I'm trying to install an ikea "lillangen" lavatory sink/vanity. The tailpiece assembly is too short AND appears to be metric. Too small for an 1 1/2 ext. tube, too large for an 1 1/4 ext. tube. any you guys ever run into this?


Is it a double lav? If not just use a regular pop-up if you can, some I've seen have the overflow built into their drain. I have always despised hooking up ikea sinks, we do it quite often down here.


----------



## Qball415

evan said:


> I'm trying to install an ikea "lillangen" lavatory sink/vanity. The tailpiece assembly is too short AND appears to be metric. Too small for an 1 1/2 ext. tube, too large for an 1 1/4 ext. tube. any you guys ever run into this?


 I have recently, get rid of assenbly body and try to use a 1 1/2" male adapter then trap it with a ridgid swivel trap.:thumbsup:


----------



## evan

*stuck*

the ikea vanity has a shelf directly below the drain. the included assembly is similar to an offset grid strainer to avoid p.i.t.a. shelf. all tubular pvc. h.o. is dead set on keepin said p.i.t.a. shelf. :furious:


----------



## Qball415

evan said:


> the ikea vanity has a shelf directly below the drain. the included assembly is similar to an offset grid strainer to avoid p.i.t.a. shelf. all tubular pvc. h.o. is dead set on keepin said p.i.t.a. shelf. :furious:


 How bout a pic for maximum advice buddy....:whistling2:


----------



## evan

*trying to avoid this*

:thumbup: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4254657343/


----------



## Qball415

evan said:


> :thumbup: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4254657343/


 I hear you the only way to avoid that is to :whistling2:use a whole new fixture,vanity setup.


----------



## 504Plumber

evan said:


> :thumbup: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4254657343/


Have you tried an 1 3/8 tailpeice? I bet you that's yer problem... Some old claw tubs down here have 1 3/8 drains on them, pain to fool with.


----------



## DesertOkie

Duct tape! It would fit right in. hehehe


----------



## Plumber Jim

Tell the HO to order an extension tailpiece from Ikea. Tell him that they use a special size and he needs to supply it.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

I hooked up on double bowl sink from ikea, I will shoot someone if they ask me to do it again. Piece of sh*t!!! Mine had some slip joints that leaked so I used pvc glue and put them back together. I think I put silicon on another joint too. Felt like a hack from west virginia but hey, I fixed it! I think the stuff is metric, I cut a tail piece too short and tried using 1 1/4 trap adapter and it would slide over ikeas tubing. STUPID IKEA!!


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> I hooked up on double bowl sink from ikea, I will shoot someone if they ask me to do it again. Piece of sh*t!!! Mine had some slip joints that leaked so I used pvc glue and put them back together. I think I put silicon on another joint too. Felt like a hack from west virginia but hey, I fixed it! I think the stuff is metric, I cut a tail piece too short and tried using 1 1/4 trap adapter and it would slide over ikeas tubing. STUPID IKEA!!


 I buy 1-1/2" by 1-3/8" reducing slip joint nuts and washers -- They're intended for connecting 1-3/8" waste and overflows to 1-1/2" trap adapters.


----------



## Redwood

Long ago I got roped into my first IKEA sink installation...

The quality of the stuff sucked, and everywhere you turned on the supply and drainage there was adaptation needed... :blink:

The finished job was comparable to handi-hackmanship at best and was the best that could be done... :yes:

Worst of all was the "Flat Rate Killer" effect, I lost my shirt on that job.... 

Since that job I've kept the IKEA sink installations quite simple....
I don't do them!
When sent to a customer I simply say sorry, I don't install the IKEA junk...
If you want to return it and buy conventional plumbing fixtures we'll talk but until then have a nice day....
Their saving money is not going to cost me money and reputation...
That's just the way it is....


----------



## RW Plumbing

I had one of those ikea vanity/lav combos too. The same one you posted. I explained that with the supplied parts, there was no way I could meet WI plumbing codes, and all work I do has to be up to code. I said I could put a conventional pop up in, at an additional cost but he would have to lose the shelf. I said or you could return it and get something that is ment to be installed and conform to local codes. Or you could get someone else to install it.

I know someone else posted about having to glue nuts together and stuff. Earlier in my service career, I would have attempeted to do this as well to get it hooked up but I've learned that I need to leave a job knowing it was done 100% correctly. If those leak, you'll be back to fix them for free. 

Most homeowners don't know that there is a difference between different stuff. It's our job to educate our customers and let them know what is crap. It helps them out, and more importantly, covers our backside if the poop hit the fan. You have to think, what if this stuff started to leak and damaged the vanity. The customer could blame it on you, and possibly be looking for a new fixture at your cost.

It's much easier to lay it out on the front side, explaining to the customer that what they have cannot be installed up to the standard you deem necessary, than it is to try and backpeddle after something is damaged. With Ikea, and lots of other garbage, if you cannot install it to a certain standard, don't install it.


----------



## RW Plumbing

One of the other things that is hard to remember is fittings like that might not meet your drainage code. If it doesn't have an approved ASTM #, as listed in the approved materials section of your code, you cannot use it. If you put it in, and something happens to it you are liable if the material isn't approved. 

It is then considered an illegal installation in your state, and you are liable for damages for LIFE. There is no time limit on illegal installation. If you use garden hose for a water pipe, and it takes 40 years for it to leak, you are still 100% responsible for any damage that leak causes.


----------



## easttexasplumb

I have only seen the stuff on the Zone, lucky me, good luck. :blink:


----------



## evan

*sorry for lack of update.*

Got the OK last friday to trash the troublesome shelf and slap in a pop up. stupid ikea


----------



## Widdershins

evan said:


> Got the OK last friday to trash the troublesome shelf and slap in a pop up. stupid ikea


 One of my guys did one this morning -- I told him to install the spare grid strainer he had on his truck and get the hell out of there before the HO got home from her aerobics class.


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Ive installed a few faucets and kitchen sinks from ikea, never had to go back on any. Seemed fairly basic too besides the cheap quality (hey it looks nice and modern without the price!). 

Has anyone installed restoration hardware stuff sold at pottery barn?


----------



## RW Plumbing

PeckPlumbing said:


> Ive installed a few faucets and kitchen sinks from ikea, never had to go back on any. Seemed fairly basic too besides the cheap quality (hey it looks nice and modern without the price!).
> 
> Has anyone installed restoration hardware stuff sold at pottery barn?


I had a faucet from there once that I could not get the handles straight no matter what I did. The faucet was the kind that the handles screwed on after the rough body was installed to the sink. Similiar to Kohler 8" center faucets. When I screwed the handles on they wouldn't line up, as they were square. I was working on it for at least two hours, then my dad who owned the company at the time told me I can't believe a journeyman plumber can't install a faucet.

He started working on it, well two hours later and a call to restoration hardware customer service, he couldn't get it either. I guess customer service told him it was a poor design, and there really wasn't a way to get the handles to line up properly. Needless to say, the customer got a different faucet from a different manufacturer and I will never install that crap again.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Usually you're asked to install that garbage from some well to do customer, as restoration hardware isn't exactly a cheap store. It's easy enough to get these people to choose something else as they usually understand value pretty well. I always tell them to choose a faucet from a manufacturer that makes lots of faucets. One of the big names. 

Who's more likely to make a decent product the guy that makes 1 or 2 different faucets or the one that has been making faucets for 50 years and is a huge part of their business plan.


----------



## Redwood

PeckPlumbing said:


> Ive installed a few faucets and kitchen sinks from ikea, never had to go back on any. Seemed fairly basic too besides the cheap quality (hey it looks nice and modern without the price!).


:whistling2::blink::blink::blink::whistling2:

Ikea? Oh yea it's great stuff.... :yes:


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Redwood said:


> :whistling2::blink::blink::blink::whistling2:
> 
> Ikea? Oh yea it's great stuff.... :yes:


I haven't installed anything that looks like that! Only 'basic' single bowl type stuff. Jeeze what a mess!! :blink:


----------

